# book on entremets and other desserts



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys

I'm looking for some books on entremets and I was hoping you guys can recommend some suggestions.

I was hoping for a bit modern version of entremets like these for example (below) and same goes for flavour profiles/combinations if possible

http://michiganavemag.com/channels/home-page/insights/vanille-patisserie-enticing-new-entremet

Also hoping for information about entremets so I can get a better understanding of these types of dessert

Thanks


----------



## ryan finucane (Jul 17, 2012)

Arabian Dreams by Aaron Maree........amazing entremets, cakes, modern glass desserts and traditional arabic desserts


----------



## mulak (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation ... I will check it out


----------

